#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Mijn eigen setje

## Mark Vriens

Hallo,
Ik ben Mark Vriens, 15 jaar en houd zoals zo velen van jullie ook van muziek/muziek draaien. 
Ik zou graag ook mijn setje willen laten zie en daar ook reacties op, kritiek of positief, het maakt niet uit. Je moet immers leren van anderen!
Zelf draai ik vaak op sportdagen van mijn school, maar met de tijd, en als ik goede speakers heb, ga ik ook draaien voor de mensen in mijn omgeving.
Allereerst een lijstje:
*Geluid:*
Soundcraft EFX 12
Gemini CDMP-2600
Laptop en een harde schijf met 200GB aan muziek met van alles en nog wat.
Ook zit er nu nog een oud Sony versterkertje in met Akai speakers, maar deze worden met de tijd vervangen door actieve/passieve speakers. Hier ben ik nog druk naar opzoek. Ik wil geen foute koop doen, dus misschien dat jullie nog tips hebben. Het budget ligt rond €600-€700. Dit is alleen voor tops, later komen hier nog subs bij. Zelf zat ik te kijken naar Behringer B212D of de B215D.
Plastic krat  :Frown:  voor kabel een een topload flightcase voor alle apparatuur.
De flightcase is zelf gemaakt, met heel veel leeswerk op dit forum  :Smile: 

Hier een aantal fototjes

De flightcase met de apparatuur


Het setje zoals het normaal staat opgesteld. Let niet op de niet netjes getrokken afrokdoeken, 
deze worden normaal gesproken ook even netjes en strak gehangen



Het mix gedeelte, met een Soundcraft EFX 12 en een Gemini dubbele CDspeler mét USB interface.

Ik hoor wel wat jullie ervan vinden. :Big Grin: 

Groeten, Mark

----------


## stainz

Mooi Rack, maar inderdaad verstandig als je op zoek gaat naar andere speakers.

Persoonlijk ben ik erg gecharmeerd van de Mackie SRM450's echter wel het oude model, als je marktplaats een beetje in de gaten houdt kom je ze regelmatig tegen (wellicht iets boven je budget: 900 incl. Flightcase) maar dan heb je wel iets wat aansluit op een professioneel mengpaneel.
Behringer is absoluut geen slecht merk, maar er bestaat gewoon heel veel wat wel beter is.

Flightcases zien er verder ook echt heel strak uit, maar probeer als je een mooie opstelling neer wilt zetten langs de voorkant met 1 doek af te rokken, ziet er evel strakker uit. En je weet vast wel, dat de beste promotie bestaat uit mond-op-mond-reclame doordat mensen tevreden zijn over hoe het eruit ziet!

Veel plezier/succes nog met je set verder!

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ziet er toch goed uit vind ik hoor ! 
Ik had een vraagje De 2 "tafeltjes"  naast de flightcase , wat zijn dat voor dingen juist? want ik ben erg opzoek naar een goed middel om mijn drive in op te kunnen plaatsen, alvast bedankt !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Hallo Mark,

Wat een enorme verassing. Beter kan ik het niet zeggen.
Vaak zie je dat men ervoor kiest om eerst allerlei (grote- goedkope- rommel-) luidsprekers en versterkers te kopen. Dit veilig vervoeren of netjes opstellen komt dan flink wat later.

Jij gooit de boel eens mooi op zijn kop, en dat is best leuk om te zien. Zo zit alles netjes in een Flightcase en maak je gebruik van een connectorpaneeltje en een blindpanel. Vervolgens bestaat je geluid uit een stel Hifi luidsprekers met bijbehorende versterker. Bijzonder, maar dat bedoel ik zeker niet negatief.

Het overstappen naar échte pa luidsprekers lijkt me in dit geval meer noodzaak dan luxe. Puur omdat je hifi-set momenteel compleet buiten de boot valt.
De door jouw voorgestelde Behringer luidsprekers zijn over het algemeen wat minder geliefd bij de gemiddelde pro licht/geluid forummer. Behringer heeft de reputatie van b, c (of lager-) merk. Budget. Maar goed; ze maken voor het geld enkele zeer goede producten. Onthoudt: alle waar naar zijn geld. Die zin komt hier wel vaker voorbij.
Het is een verstandige beslissing om eerst twee toppen aan te schaffen en later een subwoofer. Mocht het nodig zijn kun je in de tussentijd nog een sub huren.

Ik geef je echter de volgende tip mee: laat die Behringer B212/215 even links liggen. Deze zijn namelijk één der producten van Behringer die het merk een _slechte_ reputatie mee hebben gegeven. Spaar dus nog even door zou ik zeggen, of ga voorlopig huren indien nodig.
Goed; die behringer's gaan uiteraard een vele malen hoger rendement hebben dan de hifi'ers. Maar de kans zit er dik in dat de kwaliteit achteruit gaat.

Wat je kunt kopen in de prijsklasse boven de Behringer? Veel. HEEL veel.
En gelukkig voor jou is daar in dit forum al minstens zo veel over geschreven. Actief of passief, spetterlak of kunstof, zie de search functie.
Aan het einde van de rit komt het allemaal neer op jouw smaak, mening, voorkeuren en prioriteiten.
Ik wens je veel succes.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Smaak/mening: je loopt een showroom binnen met je eigen compilatie-cd en jij blijkt de B212 fantastisch te vinden klinken. Kopen zou ik zeggen.
Voorkeuren/prioriteiten: je zoekt een tijdelijke oplossing voor een laag budget. Een zanger moet voor 50 personen versterkt kunnen worden. De B212 voldoet hier na een test aan, volgens jou. Kopen zou ik zeggen.

...




het loopt echter vaak ietsje anders.

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Ziet er toch goed uit vind ik hoor ! 
> Ik had een vraagje De 2 "tafeltjes" naast de flightcase , wat zijn dat voor dingen juist? want ik ben erg opzoek naar een goed middel om mijn drive in op te kunnen plaatsen, alvast bedankt !



Die tafeltjes zijn de deksels van mijn flightcase. Hier heb ik per deel 1 keyboardstandaard onder gezet en vervolgens de deksel erop. Natuurlijk wel eerst even netjes afrokken! Multifunctioneel zou ik zeggen :Big Grin: 

Nog even voor de duidelijkheid, het HiFi setje gebruik ik alleen voor thuis, niet als ik ergens moet draaien. Meestal wordt er dan door de school wat gehuurd.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ff een likje zwarte verf op de zichtbare binnenkant van je flight cases doet wonderen.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Dat is een heel slim plan MusicXtra!
Gaan we doen. Ik heb toch nog heel wat verf over dus dat lukt wel!

Ik ben net trouwens ook nog bij RJShop geweest.
Hier heb ik een aantal speakers geluisterd en wat is de Behringer eigenlijk bagger! Het klinkt echt niet lekker. Daarnaast heb ik de Dap Pro X12 en X15 gehoord, die toch wel in mijn smaak vallen. Waarschijnlijk gaat het dan dus ook de Dap Pro X15 worden met een P1600 versterker. Later ga ik hier dan ook nog 2 subwoofers bijhalen en dat zijn de X18's met P2000 versterker. Dit is dan voor later. 
Eerst ga ik maar eens lekker doorsparen  :Smile: 

Groeten

----------


## 4AC

> Dat is een heel slim plan MusicXtra!
> Gaan we doen. Ik heb toch nog heel wat verf over dus dat lukt wel!
> 
> Ik ben net trouwens ook nog bij RJShop geweest.
> Hier heb ik een aantal speakers geluisterd en wat is de Behringer eigenlijk bagger! Het klinkt echt niet lekker. Daarnaast heb ik de Dap Pro X12 en X15 gehoord, die toch wel in mijn smaak vallen. Waarschijnlijk gaat het dan dus ook de Dap Pro X15 worden met een P1600 versterker. Later ga ik hier dan ook nog 2 subwoofers bijhalen en dat zijn de X18's met P2000 versterker. Dit is dan voor later. 
> Eerst ga ik maar eens lekker doorsparen 
> 
> Groeten



Hier wordt ik nou gewoon blij van  :Smile: 
Goed bezig!

Anderen kunnen echt een voorbeeld aan je nemen. Je leest, je reageert, doet er gelijk iets mee...

Tip: de palladium serie heeft een uitstekende prijs/kwaliteit verhouding. Maar vergelijk ze eens met een Dap Vision of American Audio V, en je weet niet wat je hoort. Van deze versterkers zijn er regelmatig (bijna-) nieuwe modelletjes tweedehands te koop.
Stukje wijze tekst:




> Een versterker is zo ongeveer (naast de speakers) een onderdeel van je  installatie die het hardst voor je staat te werken. Bezuinig hier dus  niet (te veel) op. Er zijn een aantal reeksen die een prijs vs. Watt  verhouding hebben die eigenlijk te goed is om waar te zijn. En de gouden  regel "if it sounds to good to be true, it usually is" gaat ook hier  ZEKER op. Wij zijn zelf erg te spreken over de prijs/kwaliteitverhouding  van de American Audio V-reeks versterkers. De daaronder geplaatste DAP  Palladium reeks is ook niet slecht voor het geld.



Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Mark Vriens

Hoi Teun,
Welke versterker zou jij dan aanraden voor het Dap X setje?
Ik hoorde bij RJShop dat ze daar dan voor de X12 de P1200, X15 en X15B de P1600 en voor de X18B de P2000. Als het goed is klopt dit. 
Wat is er eigenlijk zo veel beter aan de Dap Vision of de American Audio? Zit daar een betere/nieuwere techniek in?

Edit: Even gekeken naar de Vision, maar waarschijnlijk zou ik dan de Vision 1600 en de Vision 2400 nodig hebben, al denk ik dat de Vision 2400 iets te sterk voor de bassen is.

Groeten!

----------


## djtdestech

origineel idee die keyboardstandaards

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Mijn complimenten. Degelijk setje, netjes in een kistje, geen prul om het rack maar te vullen. Hier kunnen vele nog een voorbeeld aan nemen!

Keyboard standaards worden hier ook gebruikt, werkt inderdaad snel en makkelijk. Je zou kunnen overwegen om, zoals eerder al aangegeven, te kiezen voor een enkele afrokdoek. Zou er toch wat beter uit zien. 
Zelf heb ik 2 rackcases en gebruik dus de deksels om alles af te schermen.

----------


## 4AC

> Hoi Teun,
> Welke versterker zou jij dan aanraden voor het Dap X setje?
> Ik hoorde bij RJShop dat ze daar dan voor de X12 de P1200, X15 en X15B de P1600 en voor de X18B de P2000. Als het goed is klopt dit. 
> Wat is er eigenlijk zo veel beter aan de Dap Vision of de American Audio? Zit daar een betere/nieuwere techniek in?
> 
> Edit: Even gekeken naar de Vision, maar waarschijnlijk zou ik dan de Vision 1600 en de Vision 2400 nodig hebben, al denk ik dat de Vision 2400 iets te sterk voor de bassen is.
> 
> Groeten!



We hanteren de regel van 1,5-2x RMS vermogen = versterkervermogen. Die gaat bij Dap echter niet altijd helemaal op.
Ik zou zeggen:
- X10 350-450 Watt
- X12(M) 450-550 Watt
- X12T 500-600 Watt
- X15 600-700 Watt
- X15B 500-600 Watt
- X15HL 750-900 Watt
- X18B 750-900 Watt
De X-serie is mij niet geheel onbekend, en dit lijken me prima vermogens. Zo heb je ook nog redelijk wat vermogen achter de hand. Meer vermogen kan natuurlijk altijd maar dan zul je wel voorzichtig moeten zijn. Minder vermogen is dan gevaarlijker, aangezien je dan in sommige situaties je versterker in de CLIP zit te spelen. (spreekt voor zich...)

Naar mijn mening hanteert RJShop dus ietwat lichte versterkers. Maar dat is logischerwijs slim marketing-werk. Zo is hun 'perfect op elkaar aansluitende pakket' namelijk wel een pak goedkoper.

Daarnaast vind ik de Palladium reeks niet helemaal passen bij de X-serie. Terwijl de Palladiums echt alleen voor de beste prijs/kwaliteit verhouding gaan, biedt de X-serie op sommige punten een beetje meer kwaliteit. Hetzelfde geldt voor bijvoorbeeld de Vision's of AA V's. En wát is dan dat beetje meer kwaliteit? Dan zul je je toch wat meer in de techniek moeten gaan verdiepen als je dat verschil niet kunt opmerken...  :Wink:  

Ikzelf prefereer overigens de First-Class serie van 4-Acoustic boven de X-serie van Dap. De FCS-118B klinkt hoorbaar beter en heeft een iets hoger rendement. Dit is gebleken uit een direct vergelijk op dezelfde versterker (QSC PLX) in een grote feesttent. Alleen op gehoor overigens.
Een dergelijk vergelijk heb ik niet kunnen maken met bijv. X12 vs FCS-112T. Van die laatste kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat ie zeer goed klinkt voor dat geld. En dat doet de eerste ook.  :Big Grin: 

Vraag eens een brochure aan bij de jongens uit Duitsland -heb ik ook gedaan- en je zal je verbazen over de producten die ze je meegeven voor het geld. Of kijk eens rond naar de importeur/dealers hier in NL. In tegenstelling tot de internetsite van 4-Acoustic is de brochure iets waar je een goede eerste indruk van krijgt. Zeker aan te raden dus!

Het verschil tussen de FCS-118B (First class) en BCS-118B is 50 euro. De woofer en het ontwerp zijn dan ook exact hetzelfde. Waar dat prijsverschil dan vandaan komt lees je in de brochure.
Bij de toppen is het een ander verhaal. Neem bijvoorbeeld de BCS112T en de FCS112T: totaal andere kasten! Het prijsverschil is overigens alsnog 40-50 eurie :Stick Out Tongue: 

Als ik u de tip mee mag geven dan zou ik ook zeker 4-Acoustic overwegen t.o.v. Dap.
En om even terug te komen op de versterkers:
Vergeet niet de enorme tweedehands markt. Doe mij maar die dikke QSC bak van 5 jaar oud, vergeet die Vision! Voor hetzelfde prijsje. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  haha.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Mark Vriens

Hallo allemaal
Gisteren na heel veel zoeken, overleggen, uitproberen en luisteren een Dap Palladium 1600, 2x Dap X15, 2x Samson TS100 stand gekocht.
De X15 komt pas 6 augustus weer binnen, dus dan ga ik foto's maken. Nu staat alles nog bij ons in de kelder, maar als ik de speakers heb ga ik ze buiten even uitproberen en dan ook even foto's maken vanwege de ruimte die ik binnen niet heb.
Ik zie jullie reacties dan wel tegemoet!

Groeten, Mark

----------


## daveyb

Nou ziet er goed uit! Gelukkig ben je er achter gekomen dat Behringer niks is. Je kan inderdaad altijd voor Dap kiezen, maar als het kapot is valt er bijna niks meer te maken. Ik heb zelf voor de carnavalsvereniging een DSA-1000 staan, goed van kwaliteit enzo maar te snel warm enz. Dus echt goed kijken er staat genoeg op internet!

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik had gehoord dat die DSA-1000, en andere modellen in deze serie erg warm werder ja, maar dit kun je ook wel verwachten voor het geld. Volgens mij zijn dit versterkers a la skytec...

----------


## jurrikka

Hey Mark,

Die soundcraft tafel, als je master helemaal omhoog doet geeft deze tafel dan ook veel ruis?? mijn goedkope tafel heeft dat wel en dat ik heel iri. ik wil de efx 12 ook gaan kopen maar ik wil eerst nog even weten of er ook veel brom en ruis uitkomt.

alvast bedankt voor reactie.

Jurre Zijlstra

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Hey Mark,
> 
> Die soundcraft tafel, als je master helemaal omhoog doet geeft deze tafel dan ook veel ruis?? mijn goedkope tafel heeft dat wel en dat ik heel iri. ik wil de efx 12 ook gaan kopen maar ik wil eerst nog even weten of er ook veel brom en ruis uitkomt.
> 
> alvast bedankt voor reactie.
> 
> Jurre Zijlstra



Ha Jurre
Qua ruis/brom weet ik het niet, maar voor zover ik weet niet. Ik speel namelijk nog op een hifisetje, en meestal met een laag volume omdat de speakertjes het niet aankunnen. Af en toe zit er een grote set op, maar tot zover heb ik geen ruis gehoord. Al met al vind ik het echt een toptafel voor het geld. De EFX is erg fijn, want als je een wat extra galm nodig hebt, kun je het erg makkelijk regelen.
Als je nog iets moet weten, zeg 't maar.
Groeten, Mark

----------


## jurrikka

Hey Mark, bedankt.
Ik weet nu eerst genoeg.
gr. Jurre

----------


## ultrakiller

> Dat is een heel slim plan MusicXtra!
> Gaan we doen. Ik heb toch nog heel wat verf over dus dat lukt wel!
> 
> Ik ben net trouwens ook nog bij RJShop geweest.
> Hier heb ik een aantal speakers geluisterd en wat is de Behringer eigenlijk bagger! Het klinkt echt niet lekker. Daarnaast heb ik de Dap Pro X12 en X15 gehoord, die toch wel in mijn smaak vallen. Waarschijnlijk gaat het dan dus ook de Dap Pro X15 worden met een P1600 versterker. Later ga ik hier dan ook nog 2 subwoofers bijhalen en dat zijn de X18's met P2000 versterker. Dit is dan voor later. 
> Eerst ga ik maar eens lekker doorsparen 
> 
> Groeten



 
Ookal eens gekeken naar 4-acoustic , zijn zeer goed te vergelijken met DAP , aleen in veel gevallen stukken goedkoper .

groetjes

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Ookal eens gekeken naar 4-acoustic , zijn zeer goed te vergelijken met DAP , aleen in veel gevallen stukken goedkoper .
> 
> groetjes



Zoals je misschien al hebt gelezen heb ik al een set gekocht. Het is de Dap X15 top geworden met een P1600. Later wil ik gaan uitbreiden met een Dap X18B sub en een P2000 met een crossover in waarschijnlijk een los kistje. Mijn flightcase is op het moment niet echt normaal meer te tillen... Versterkertje van 30! kilo...

Groeten, Mark

----------


## Big Bang

Ik zou je toch aanraden om vooral voor het laag geen palladium te nemen. Dit gaat echt een stuk beter op een american audio v-serie of dap vision.. Verder: goed bezig!

----------


## stainz

zou inderdaad voor het laag een andere amp kiezen.
Verder is het zeker verstandig om voor je set een mooi Amp-rackje te maken met dan van boven naar onder:

Crossover
P1600
Sub-versterker
connectorpanel ( | L | R | Powercon | Sub L | Sub R | Top L | Top R | ) 

Kan je hem ook nog eens voor kleine live dingen gebruiken en ziet er meteen gelikt uit!

----------


## Mark Vriens

Versterkerrack gaat zeker nog komen, maar ik wil eerst even kijken hoe het met mijn eigen rackje nu gaat. als er een nieuwe versterker komt gaat er zeker een rackje komen.

Groet

----------


## Roelande

> zou inderdaad voor het laag een andere amp kiezen.



waarom is de p1600 geen goede versterker voor het laag?

----------


## Mark Vriens

> waarom is de p1600 geen goede versterker voor het laag?



De P1600 gebruik ik niet voor het laag maar voor het hoog. Ik heb nog geen subjes dus ook nog geen extra versterker, maar ik denk trouwens wel dat jullie ook bedoelen dat alle Palladiums niet goed voor het laag zijn? Zijn ze wel goed voor het hoog dan?

Groetenn!

----------


## stainz

In het low-budget segment heb je verschillende merken en ik ben van mening dat je voor het geld wat je betaald iets bij moet leggen en je hebt een Crown XLS.

Ter vergelijking:
DAP P1600  (359,-)
2x 800W (4Ohm)

Crown XLS 602 (369,-) 
2x 600W (4Ohm)

Heb persoonlijk liever 600W Crown dan 800W Dap als ik heel eerlijk moet zijn, zelfs als het om de XLS serie gaat.

----------


## Roelande

ja crown is sowieso beter als DAP dat weet ik.

Maar zijn er verder nog doorslaggevende argumenten om ze niet op het laag te gebruiken maar wel op het mid-hoog?

Heb net mijn oude versterker (STK V12+, 2x 600W) door de p1600 vervangen omdat ik van de palladium serie zeer lovende kritiek gelezen had en omdat ik wat meer power uit mijn set wou krijgen...

----------


## stainz

@Roelande 
Ik zou sowieso geen Amp van DAP gebruiken, maar hier is er al 1 gebruik en om hem door te verkopen moet je alsnog flink bijlappen dus vervangen zou onzinnig advies zijn zolang de versterker nog naar behoren werkt.

Bij nieuwe aanschaf/uitbereiding van de set is dus wel het advies om geen DAP te kopen  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Vriens

Hallo allemaal. 
Er is weer een update  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb gisteren een nieuw rackje gekocht. Ditmaal een versterkerrack van 8HE. Hier een foto'tje met m'n Palladium:



Hierboven zit een aansluitpaneel. Jullie zouden denken, waarom alleen speakon? Omdat het nu zondag is en de winkels gesloten zijn. Morgen ga ik 1x powercon blauw en 2 keer XLR female chassis en 2x XLR Male connector kopen, om die er vervolgens even in te fixen. Moet wel lukken dacht ik zo :Smile: 
Daarnaast heb ik ook speakers gekocht zoals jullie misschien al gelezen hadden. De Dap X15 komt eraan! 6 augustus krijg ik ze (als het goed is) binnen, en dan ga ik ze even buiten uittesten en krijgen jullie natuurlijk even een foto'tje te zien  :Smile:  Hier nog een overview met van een paar andere kanten:




Het gat ga ik nog opvullen, maar ik weet nog niet met wat. Misschien een keertje een equalizer of gewoon en lade, altijd handig!
Ook zou ik het hout naast de mixer nog gaan verven, maar ik heb besloten om het niet te doen, omdat ik het anders iets te donker vind worden



Hier nog een plaatje van de achterkant van de versterker. Zoals je kunt zien is er nog geen stroom, maar dat gaat morgen komen. De achterkant ga ik niet volzetten met panelen, omdat hij toch uit het zicht staat. 

Hier nog een apparatuurlijstje:
Mixer Case van boven naar onder
Soundcraft EFX12
Gemini CDMP2600
Aansluitpaneel

Amp Rack
Aansluitpaneel(nog niet af)
Dap Palladium 1600

Samson TS100 Speakerstand

Op bestelling:
Dap X15 Top

Op het verlanglijstje
Dap X18B
Dap Palladium 2000 (Of visionserie)


Nou, dat was het weer.
Groeten, Mark

----------


## Tom06

Waarom zo'n hoog amprack? Want je hebt nu nog maar 1 verterker.

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Waarom zo'n hoog amprack? Want je hebt nu nog maar 1 verterker.



Hoi Tom,
dat heb ik expres gedaan met het oog op de toekomst, anders moet ik dan nog eens een nieuw rack gaan kopen, wat ik niet zo zag zitten. Vandaar :Cool:

----------


## 4AC

Wederom: erg netjes, ga zo door!

Meer kan ik er ook echt niet over zeggen... alle punten die mij opvielen zijn goed toegelicht, beter kan het niet.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Lege gat in je mixerrack zou je eventueel kunnen opvullen met een 19" stekkerdoos? Heb ik zelf ook en moet zeggen dat het toch behoorlijk handig is!

Klikkerdeklik

----------


## Tom06

> Hoi Tom,
> dat heb ik expres gedaan met het oog op de toekomst, anders moet ik dan nog eens een nieuw rack gaan kopen, wat ik niet zo zag zitten. Vandaar



Oke, dat is inderdaad wel handig. Je zou er nu dan ook nog een lade in kunnen doen.

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Lege gat in je mixerrack zou je eventueel kunnen opvullen met een 19" stekkerdoos? Heb ik zelf ook en moet zeggen dat het toch behoorlijk handig is!
> 
> Klikkerdeklik



Zoals je misschien kan zien heb ik een grijze powercon met daaraan een stekkerblok. Op deze manier heb ik dus geen 19'' stekkerblok nodig. Overigens is zo'n ding wel heeel handig!

Edit: Inderdaad, jullie konden dat ook niet zien... Maar het zit er wel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Vandaar ook de (not-done :Big Grin: ) witte kabel ?

----------


## stamgast

Mooi rek, als ik een rek verbouw doe ik de patch tegenwoordig aan de achterkant. Kun je niet tegen aan trappen en oogt beter. De meeste kabels komen toch vanaf de achterkant en met een stukje flanel ziet niemand er iets van.

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Vandaar ook de (not-done) witte kabel ?



Inderdaad... Jammer van dat witte stekkerblok, maarja, niemand die het ziet, en waarom zou ik dan een nieuw ding kopen als we er nog 10 thuis hebben liggen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Mooi rek, als ik een rek verbouw doe ik de patch tegenwoordig aan de achterkant. Kun je niet tegen aan trappen en oogt beter. De meeste kabels komen toch vanaf de achterkant en met een stukje flanel ziet niemand er iets van.



Ik vind de achterkant niet handig. Tevens maakt het bij mij niet uit of de kabels van de voor of achterkant komen, want ik zet hem vaak (wanneer het kan) achter me. Als hij toch naast me moet staan, leg ik er wel een doekje voor ofzo, maar dat heb ik nog niet meegemaakt.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Hallo mensen,

Mijn speakers zijn vroegtijdig binnengekomen! Donderdag had ik ze al ipv 6 augustus. Effe snel aangesloten en ik stond versteld van het geluid dat eruit kwam! Ik heb ook even foto's gemaakt. Sorry voor het lelijke opzetten. Ik heb gewoon geen ruimte meer daar dus dat wordt op een feestje eens een mooie foto maken. Moet nog even kijken wanneer dat is. Hier iniedergeval een tweetal foto's:





En nee, de speakers konden niet hoger  :Mad: , want dat zat ik in het plafond... Ook is de afwerking bagger, maarja, het is alleen even voor mezelf... Het versterkerkistje staat trouwens achter de bank en speaker, links van de foto!

Laat maar horen!

Groeten!

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb gewoon geen ruimte meer daar dus dat wordt op een feestje eens een mooie foto maken. Moet nog even kijken wanneer dat is.



Heb je nou zo weinig klusjes of ben je dit topic gewoon vergeten?
 :Wink: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Hallo allemaal. 
> Er is weer een update 
> 
> Hierboven zit een aansluitpaneel. Jullie zouden denken, waarom alleen speakon? Omdat het nu zondag is en de winkels gesloten zijn. Morgen ga ik 1x powercon blauw en 2 keer XLR female chassis en 2x XLR Male connector kopen, om die er vervolgens even in te fixen. Moet wel lukken dacht ik zo
> 
> Nou, dat was het weer.
> Groeten, Mark



Ik zou er "met het oog op de toekomst" meteen een witte powercon uit en 2* XLR male chassis bij in maken (parallel aan de XLR ingangen), dan heb je niet alleen alles netjes vol (geen gaten in je plaatje), maar kan je ook makkelijk doorlussen naar opnameapparatuur of andere (amp-) racks.

Fotootje van mijn "amprackje": Daan Jonkers Profiel - hyves.nl

Als je even verder kijkt zie je overigens dat die lelijke oude koffer is vervangen door een mooie Soundcraft tafel en dat er nog meer nieuw speelgoed bij is gekomen.


Daan

----------


## djtom

hey.
1 foto op pagina 1 doet het niet en 2 foto op pagina 2 doen het niet,
zouw je die mischien op nieuw kunnen plaatsen.
En waarom rode speaker kabels.
vind het niet echt uit zien.
gr.tom

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Heb je nou zo weinig klusjes of ben je dit topic gewoon vergeten?
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Nee hoor, ik ben 'm nog niet vergeten  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb op het moment eigenlijk geen klusjes... Ben ook nog niet zo bekend hier in de buurt... Ik moet eens gaan adverteren en een site etc. gaan maken zodat het er allemaal wat beter uit ziet. Vanaf eind november wel weer een aantal klusjes in een sporthal, vaak hele weekenden, zal dan nog wel een een aantal fototjes maken.

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Ik zou er "met het oog op de toekomst" meteen een witte powercon uit en 2* XLR male chassis bij in maken (parallel aan de XLR ingangen), dan heb je niet alleen alles netjes vol (geen gaten in je plaatje), maar kan je ook makkelijk doorlussen naar opnameapparatuur of andere (amp-) racks.
> 
> Daan



Waarschijnlijk ga ik dat nog doen, maar op het moment zie ik daar de noodzaak nog niet van in... Later kan dat altijd nog, gebruik vaak toch alleen de eigen set, of een aantal basjes erbij.

Groeten

----------


## Mark Vriens

> hey.
> 1 foto op pagina 1 doet het niet en 2 foto op pagina 2 doen het niet,
> zouw je die mischien op nieuw kunnen plaatsen.
> En waarom rode speaker kabels.
> vind het niet echt uit zien.
> gr.tom



Die foto's waren eigenlijk alleen screenshots, niet echt veel bijzonders. 1x het mixgedeelte met cd en meng, en 1x het versterkerrack...
De rode kabels: Die had ik nog liggen, maar zijn eigenlijk te dun voor deze speakers. Kabel is 2x 1.25, maar ik zou eigenlijk 2x 2.5 willen hebben. Aangezien ik nog niet zoveel klusjes heb gaat dit pas later komen, maar ik ben er wel van bewust dat dit eigenlijk niet zo goed is. Waarschijnlijk kan ik binnenkort van iemand een aantal kabels overnemen die ze niet meer nodig heeft. Ik ben dus wel op zoek ernaar  :Big Grin: 

Groeten

----------


## goldsound

> Fotootje van mijn "amprackje": Daan Jonkers Profiel - hyves.nl



Misschien de foto ook voor niethyves-gebruikers ,zoals mij, toegankelijk maken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dj-wojcik

ajb

----------


## djtom

hey.
Kunt u mischien een paar foto plaatsen van het amp rack.

gr.tom

----------


## Mark Vriens

Deze foto's bedoelde je???
Anders had ik deze nog, dus kijk maar! Versterkerrack zitten inmiddels meer connectoren in (powercon en XLR)

Groeten!

----------


## MusicXtra

De draden naar je Speakon aansluitingen zijn nogal euhhhh, dik. :Big Grin: 
En als ik dan verder kijk zijn die rode Speakon kabeltjes nogal euhhh, dun. :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark Vriens

> De draden naar je Speakon aansluitingen zijn nogal euhhhh, dik.
> En als ik dan verder kijk zijn die rode Speakon kabeltjes nogal euhhh, dun.



Inderdaad, de draden in de case naar de chassisdelen zijn 2x 2.5, met dikke isolatie en de rode zijn 2x 1.25, waar ik dus betere voor wil hebben en natuurlijk een ander kleurtje... Wat is het beste met oog op de toekomst met basskasten etc. 2x 2.5, 2x 4 of 4x 2.5??? Is 2x 1.5 ook voldoende? Denk het zelf niet...

Groeten

----------


## dj-wojcik

Als ik zo kijk lijken die kabels die je achter in je case gebruikt bizar veel op de kabels die je vaker tegen komt in de auto-audio. Verdereen beetje raar hoe je gekozen hebt voor de kabel. Voor een paar eurie koop je een paar meter. En vervang je zo die rode en de installatie kabel.

en owjah....zet dan ook nog wat speakonpluggen op je interne kabel.

----------


## Mark Vriens

De kabels achter in de case zijn dikke draden van een normaal 3 aderig stopcontact, maar perfect voor deze oplossing. Mooi dik en betrouwbaar. Wat heeft eigenlijk het nut van de Speakonpluggen op de interne kabel? Dit heeft toch totaal geen zin? Ik zit er 1x aan en later nooit meer aan...

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik heb het wel gedaan, "met het oog op de toekomst". Dan kan ik, als ik deze amp of dit kistje zat ben makkelijk het connectorpaneel verhuizen naar een andere kist, al dan niet met amp en al, bovendien trekt iemand die daar zin in heeft een speakon niet zomaar uit je amp, dan gaat je hele amp mee, en zo'n los stukje kabel wel.

Ik had zoiets van "als we toch bezig zijn, doen we het meteen goed". Daarom zit er ook alleen neutrik in, met Syntax kabel. De schuko achterin weet ik zo niet meer, maar die is van stevig rubber en mooi zwart. Alleen de 3G2,5 voor de elektriciteit is wit, omdat ik voor een zwarte 10 KM door de regen had moeten fietsen... En ik wou geen 3G1,5. Maar die zit netjes in de kist, je ziet er verder (bijna) niks van.


Daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

En wat denk je dat gebeurd wanneer je wat gaat trillen met die case en je klemmen zitten niet goed genoeg vast gedraaid. Sta je de eerste paar minuten goed te kijken waarom je subs geen vermogen krijgen. Speakon.... ik zeg doen!

Dan heb je altijd het zekere voor het onzekere :Wink:

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik ga eerst even kijken of dit goed staat, en daarna ga ik actie ondernemen. Uiteraard zijn zwarte kabels mooier, maar wanneer ik goede kabels ga kopen ga ik de rest ook goed/beter doen. Wat dan dus op mijn verlanglijstje staat voor de eerst volgende koop: 2x speakonkabels 20m of 4x 10 meter. 
2x speakonplug
1x een aantal metertjes kabel zwart stroom en luidspreker.
1x powercon doorlus grijs
2x male chassis XLR
ook nog een aantal metertjes XLR kabel, want die van mij zijn niet echt 100% meer...
al met al nog heel wat voordat het prof is. en een bult geld verder  :Mad: 
Maarja, een hobby kost nou eenmaal geld

Groeten, Mark

----------


## djspeakertje

Wil je het goed doen, dan kost het geld, das heel simpel, maar het mooie is dat het over 10 jaar dan ook nog allemaal werkt, want bekabeling etc. van goede kwaliteit gaat jaren mee, dus heb je verder geen werk meer mee, alleen uitbreiden :Wink: 


Daan

----------


## Mark Vriens

Daarom wil ik het ook in een keer goed doen en niet eerst 1000x fout. Oke, wat ik nu heb is misschien niet helemaal goed, maar ik heb niets gekocht. Alles komt uit de oude doos  :Smile:

----------


## djtom

hey ik zouw 4x10 meter speakon kabel pakken kan je makkelijk verlengen

----------


## djtom

en ik zouw geen bi amp kabels pakken,
Van 4x2.5 is mischien makkelijk.
Maar je moet dan in je subs de hele filter aanpassen dat +-2 door lus word.

gr.tom

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik ga zaterdag een nieuwe set kabels kopen. Op marktplaats stond een advertentie
3x 20 meter
1x 10 meter
3x 5 meter
totaal 85 meter voor 50 euro, en nog eens 2x 2.5mm2 ook.

Dus van speakonkabels ben ik voorzien  :Big Grin:

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi Mark,

Op de vorige pagina vroeg je om advies voor
kabels, mede gelet op toekomstige subs.

Persoonlijk kies ik dan voor kabels 4 x 2,5.

In je amprack bevestig je dan vanaf je subversterker
de polen 1+ en 1- en vanaf de topversterker 2+ en 2-
op 1 speakonplug (links uit of rechts uit).

Je kunt dan met 1 kabel vanaf je amprack naar je speakers
links of rechts. Normaal gesproken ga je dan eerst je sub in
en in je sub wordt dan 2+ en 2- doorgelust naar een speakon
uitgang. Hiervandaan kun je dan met een korte (evt. 2 aderige)
kabel naar boven.

Als je 2 aderige kabel gaat gebruiken moet je dus altijd 
per kant 2 kabels trekken (1 voor sub en 1 voor top).
Als je daar dan weer met lengte verschillen werkt heb je
kans dat je dat terughoort.
Verder scheelt het je 2 x de kabellengte en per kant ook weer
een kabel afplakken of niet over struikelen (aansprakelijkheid!).

O ja, als je met subs gaat werken heb je dus ook 
2 versterkers nodig en het liefst ook een X-over om de
frequenties te sturen naar laag en top.
Heb je scheidingsfilters in je subs, dan kun je vooralsnog
het zonder X-over doen, maar zodra je er 1 hebt gebruikt
wil je niet anders meer. Dan moet je wel het scheidingsfilter in je
sub ontkoppelen.

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

> totaal 85 meter voor 50 euro, en nog eens 2x 2.5mm2 ook.
> 
> Dus van speakonkabels ben ik voorzien



Vraag je ff af waarom de verkoper ze weg doet, dikke kans dat jij ze over een half jaartje om dezelfde reden weg wilt doen. :Wink:

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Vraag je ff af waarom de verkoper ze weg doet, dikke kans dat jij ze over een half jaartje om dezelfde reden weg wilt doen.



De verkoper ging over op actief, en daarom wilde hij ze kwijt.

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Hoi Mark,
> 
> Op de vorige pagina vroeg je om advies voor
> kabels, mede gelet op toekomstige subs.
> 
> Persoonlijk kies ik dan voor kabels 4 x 2,5.
> 
> In je amprack bevestig je dan vanaf je subversterker
> de polen 1+ en 1- en vanaf de topversterker 2+ en 2-
> ...



Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb inderdaad gekeken naar 4x 2.5mm2 kabels, maar voor mij zit het er nu echt nog niet in om subs te gaan kopen. Ook zit er bij mij iets verderop een verhuurbedrijf, waar ik ook de nodige metertjes of subs kan huren. De prijs van kabel huren is alleen erg hoog, en daarom heb ik voor mezelf toch een setje kabels aangeschaft.

Groeten.

----------


## Mark Vriens

vandaag de kabels opgehaald. nette kabels, 2x 5 meter was zelfs 2x4mm2, maar aan 5 meter heb je niet zoveel... voor de rest nette kabels. 100 meter voor 50 euro inclusief alles neutrik connectoren!

----------


## 4AC

Al subjes aangeschaft?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Mark Vriens

Nee, nog geen subjes aangeschaft. Wel een aantal kleine feestjes gedaan, maar nog geen tijd gehad om de foto's te plaatsen  :Frown:  Eind januari heb ik nog een feestje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djtom

Zouw u de foto nog 1x kunnen plaatsen.

----------

